# Kuala Lumpur, MALAYSIA



## AlienFromSomewhere

Any support groups in Malaysia?


----------



## Noca

AlienFromSomewhere said:


> Any support groups in Malaysia?


I think your gonna be the only one on the board from Malaysia...


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere

Malaysia lacks internet


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere

Come on...man...I can't be the only one in this part of the world.


----------



## Dazed&amp;Confused

i'm from Philippines. Guess i have to travel on plane?


----------



## nervestressed

*Re: I'm from PHILIPPINES*

Pls help me i need support group i'm from philippines please don't ignore me thanks.


----------



## parklah

im malaysian too.. maybe we can meet sometime


----------



## milo001

i'm from penang malaysia.add me in msn or maybe we can chat through skype.i wish we can meet somewhere.

[email protected]


----------



## fictionz

Hey I'm from Malaysia too.


----------



## myhalo123

I don't know, but I loved the movie Entrapment.


----------



## fictionz

myhalo123 said:


> I don't know, but I loved the movie Entrapment.


Ah, so I don't remember it, but it did have film locations in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Wish2beMySelf

Hi there. I'm from Indonesia.


----------



## paddy2810

Hi there,

I am from Malaysia too. I live in Petaling Jaya.

I've been dealing with SA for more than 25 years.

I wish we had a support group in our area. Fellow social phobics are welcome to contact me at [email protected].

Regards.
Paddy


----------



## fictionz

paddy2810 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am from Malaysia too. I live in Petaling Jaya.
> 
> I've been dealing with SA for more than 25 years.
> 
> I wish we had a support group in our area. Fellow social phobics are welcome to contact me at [email protected].
> 
> Regards.
> Paddy


Then, I am close by in Sunway. You too are welcome to contact me even here through private messaging.


----------



## SupermassiveHeadache

what if it feels too weird to befriend some stranger online, even if it's for the purpose of overcoming social anxiety? haha. just a thought.. but it would be great if there exists such a group


----------



## fictionz

SupermassiveHeadache said:


> what if it feels too weird to befriend some stranger online, even if it's for the purpose of overcoming social anxiety? haha. just a thought.. but it would be great if there exists such a group


it happens. i still feel awkward. but i'm looking at the thought of having the group as a step to make myself better


----------



## fictionz

SupermassiveHeadache said:


> what if it feels too weird to befriend some stranger online, even if it's for the purpose of overcoming social anxiety? haha. just a thought.. but it would be great if there exists such a group


it happens. i still feel awkward. but i'm looking at the thought of having the group as a step to make myself better


----------



## SupermassiveHeadache

fictionz said:


> it happens. i still feel awkward. but i'm looking at the thought of having the group as a step to make myself better


in the meantime, will have to try and mix with the 'normal' people by ourselves


----------



## milanlim

hi i'm also from malaysia. just searching for potential friends though. =)


----------



## shygurl723

Hey guys. I am from Malaysia as well. It would be awesome to have a support group in Malaysia.


----------



## sabahan

Im new here and Im a Malaysian from Sabah,


----------



## greenlemon

what up people.. just here to say hi


----------



## cwq

Hi i am from Singapore, how r u guys doing? You are not alone, remember that.


----------



## fictionz

I don't come back here that often and I know we all have to deal with our own lives...
but if things feel truly difficult for you and you wanna talk to someone, you know how some people and judgemental and disregard SA as even a problem and all...
contact me as my signature below

It probably won't be an immediate reply and I don't have any quick solutions, but I will hear you out  Just a simply introduction sentence would do :b
Well if you spam me then that's another story... bad one :b


----------



## garen

hey guys, im in just around the corner in sunway.. .I have an idea, why don't make up in skype..we all know our problems, so i think we can take a good step through skype..


----------



## silverwave

another malaysian reporting!


----------



## sapik

Me too, me too.


----------



## Leonora90

Count me in:-D


----------



## Dann

Hi there, i'm malaysian too , nica to meet u guys ,


----------



## garen

so lonely!


----------



## Kei Lee

Hello everyone!

I'm Eurasian living in KL. Plan to move to Singapore sometime next year. I tried Dr. Richards overcoming sa step by step for 1 year and found it really helpful. CBT is my favourite therapy and I hope to rid myself of sa through it's use. 

Any news on the meetups???


----------



## ququ

I'm from Malaysia too. How's everyone doing?


----------



## mansun193

Hey ,

I am Malaysian too. Hello to everyone.


----------



## JustJoined

Anyone want to hang out or form a support group?


----------



## Qookie

*Hey guys!*

Are you guys still around? I'd like a meet up, I'm in Petaling Jaya by the way! I just found this out and it's a hindrance, okay lack of a better sentence, it really sucks.

Hope to talk to you guys soon!


----------



## Qookie

garen said:


> hey guys, im in just around the corner in sunway.. .I have an idea, why don't make up in skype..we all know our problems, so i think we can take a good step through skype..


Agreed!


----------



## Anxious Rudi

Hi, I'm from Malaysia too. right now in Malacca. Good to see you guys =)


----------



## Farhan166

Hi guys. I'm a Malaysia too. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Farhan166

Add me on skype: amirulfarhanzaharudin
I need all the support I can get.


----------



## michaellangelo

hi guys. just join this forum today. from nilai malaysia. any update on creating a group?


----------



## lordtecs

.


----------



## jim11

I'm Malaysian too. Before this, I didn't know there's quite a few us here. 

Hope we can be more active here.


----------



## lordtecs

.


----------



## Cael

I'm from Malaysia  Nice to meet you all


----------



## cheral79

I'm fr malaysia too...selangor...nice to meet you.


----------



## cheral79

Cael said:


> I'm from Malaysia  Nice to meet you all


which part of malaysia u r frm?


----------



## grindog

Hey guys, I live in Bukit Jalil.


----------



## lordtecs

.


----------



## apx24

I'd love to visit Malaysia one day.


----------



## garen

Hello again guys, i'm back again. Was thinking that I am able to move on, I guess something still remained.

This forum just gave me an impression on the scene where will smith broadcast the channel, calling survivor to gather at a point.


----------



## Ryannn

Hey guys, I'm from Malaysia as well =] live in Puchong


----------



## paddy2810

Hey guys, I'm from Malaysia as well =] live in Puchong 

Where in Puchong do you live? I live in Puchong too....but more on the outskirts.....closer to Cyberjaya


----------



## Ryannn

paddy2810 said:


> Hey guys, I'm from Malaysia as well =] live in Puchong
> 
> Where in Puchong do you live? I live in Puchong too....but more on the outskirts.....closer to Cyberjaya


mine is close to Putrajaya  
nice to meet u here


----------



## paddy2810

*hi*

Great to see so many here. Hopefully we can start a group in the near future. In the meanwhile, please add my skype id: [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## astrocoder

hello fellow malaysian. i live in malaysia (in brickfields). i think i have SA so i joined this forum. nice meeting you all here.

greetings. salamualaikum.


----------



## frank81

And I thought I was the only Malaysian around. Welcome, brothers and sisters.


----------



## garen

Helo guys since we do not have a topic on the table to discuss about. Why don't we throw something in to keep the ball running and hopefully we can create a 'living' support group here where we can feel more at 'home', culturally. 

I don't know much about all the classification of what ever disorder I have, or what are the treatments for it. And I don't think this kind of stuff is popular or socially common to discuss about with your friends, in malaysia. That's why I think platform like this is a good opportunity for us to spill it out. 

My topic for now is shyness. Have you guys ever feel like having that small anxiety seeping in each time it's lunch time? I personally like to stay in the office, grab some sandwich and spend half of my lunch time taking a nap. But I often felt compel to go out and have lunch with somebody for fearing being label as anti-social. The idea that boss might also use this kind of social engagement to evaluate my social skill, or interpersonal skill sometimes bother me. And then there's also other stuff such as what to talk about during lunch time. If there's a big group of people, I usually will just stay quiet and let the people talk. Small group often comes with awkward silence. At times like this, I will usually tell myself if this is awkward for me, could be awkward for them. If I feel that that awkward silence is my fault, they could feel the same. So I might as well act like I don't notice it, and let other people feel that it's their fault. If nobody really cares, so be it. I guess people look for lunch mate for a reason. Just that one or two person who I don't afraid to talk about office politic, or difficulty at work, or comfortable with silence. That's basically what's running in my mind with situation like this. Is this healthy? Is lunch suppose to have someone talking about joke every single day? an entertainer? or am I missing some kind of protocol here?


----------



## BlackStag

I'm new to this forums and I'm from Melaka.
I noticed many wanted a social group. I really recommend making one on facebook. That way we can post nonsense for everyone to see and laugh and talk about.


----------



## Kei Lee

Wow.. it's been a very long time since I last signed in here. I forgot my password and had to reset it! So how is everybody doing?? Did we get enough members to have regular meetups based in KL? I would like to do some outdoor activities like jungle trekking.. sunshine, fresh air, and people who get you without words


----------



## ryanp

hi, i'm from puchong. any idea where's the best place to get treatment? My college counsellor recommend to go ummc or ukm for CBT but what about u guys? Where you all seek treatment?


----------



## ryanp

i highly recommend we create a secret fb group. I don't mind being admin


----------



## Cael

ryanp said:


> hi, i'm from puchong. any idea where's the best place to get treatment? My college counsellor recommend to go ummc or ukm for CBT but what about u guys? Where you all seek treatment?


not sure..don't think any treatment can cure me:cry


----------



## bluesky23

Hi everyone! I'm from malaysia too. :clap


----------



## aidenmoore

aidenmoore said:


> Hello guys! A recent SAS member here. I have been lurking in the forum and never really post anything. I am Malaysian, living in S.Alam. 23 years old. I have been dealing with Social Anxiety Disorder(SAD) when I was 15 years old. I always have been a shy kid even before I was 15, but my shyness worsen when I become an overweight teenager. So, being teenager and in school, I always been reminded how fat I have become by friends, good friends and few teachers. Everyday since then, I always try to skip school and try to come out with excuses to my parents so I don't have to go to school. I remembered skipping for about 2-3 weeks even it was an exam weeks. School was hell for me at that time.
> 
> Anyways, did I mention that I am dealing with hyperhydrosis too? Yeah, it's like icing on a cake. Hyperhydrosis is an excessive sweating. I have it on facial area. This condition severe my self-esteem. I feel like I can't even do normal stuff anymore. I went to 3 different colleges when I was 19 to 21 and I quit. I cannot endured the social situations there, I always sweat a lot when I am going to classes, meeting people and even just walking 5 minutes. Not to mention how easily I can make people around me uncomfortable and awkward.
> 
> Right now, I feel like I just hit bottom. The lowest low I can think of. I am house-bound for about a year now probably more. I don't have a job, I can't really do anything on my own, I don't have driving license, I don't have any diploma/degree, no real friends..


Copy from my *The First Step* thread.. and hey guys!


----------



## NeedAFriendOnLine

aidenmoore said:


> Copy from my *The First Step* thread.. and hey guys!


Hi aidenmoore

U r not alone. I have suffered for years from this problem which affect my work life tremendously now. We always want to be accepted by our peers to become part of them. Sometimes we are too self conscious and care too much on other's opinon on us. Do these opinion/remarks made by others so important? We cant control what others think of us but we can control what we think of ourselves. Self-esteem is the culprit. 
Everyone is unique in their own characters and looks. Dont self damage yourself but try to motivate yourself. 
Regular exercise could be a good start.


----------



## NeedAFriendOnLine

garen said:


> Helo guys since we do not have a topic on the table to discuss about. Why don't we throw something in to keep the ball running and hopefully we can create a 'living' support group here where we can feel more at 'home', culturally.
> 
> I don't know much about all the classification of what ever disorder I have, or what are the treatments for it. And I don't think this kind of stuff is popular or socially common to discuss about with your friends, in malaysia. That's why I think platform like this is a good opportunity for us to spill it out.
> 
> My topic for now is shyness. Have you guys ever feel like having that small anxiety seeping in each time it's lunch time? I personally like to stay in the office, grab some sandwich and spend half of my lunch time taking a nap. But I often felt compel to go out and have lunch with somebody for fearing being label as anti-social. The idea that boss might also use this kind of social engagement to evaluate my social skill, or interpersonal skill sometimes bother me. And then there's also other stuff such as what to talk about during lunch time. If there's a big group of people, I usually will just stay quiet and let the people talk. Small group often comes with awkward silence. At times like this, I will usually tell myself if this is awkward for me, could be awkward for them. If I feel that that awkward silence is my fault, they could feel the same. So I might as well act like I don't notice it, and let other people feel that it's their fault. If nobody really cares, so be it. I guess people look for lunch mate for a reason. Just that one or two person who I don't afraid to talk about office politic, or difficulty at work, or comfortable with silence. That's basically what's running in my mind with situation like this. Is this healthy? Is lunch suppose to have someone talking about joke every single day? an entertainer? or am I missing some kind of protocol here?


I am like u too. Normally i dont talk if there is someone i am not closed in the group during lunch. i know will feel bad after that. I am still trying my best to talk a bit. i always feel that no one is going to be keen in the topic i talked....


----------



## milo001

Finally some fellow Malaysians here. It's almost 5 years I joined this forum. Been on and off since then. But instead of improving It have been worse for me. From having a few friends to not having any for almost 4 years. I don't think I can't even work anymore. When I do work years ago I'll always went to lunch alone or sometimes I'll just skip lunch if I'm too busy.


----------



## milo001

aidenmoore said:


> Copy from my *The First Step* thread.. and hey guys!


Same here my friend. For me is twice and none of them lasted longer than 2 semesters. And about the sweating had it as well since primary school. I thought it's normal or everyone but apparently it's only me whose hands always wet.


----------



## nodamecantabile

Hello, how is everyone doing? I am a fellow Malaysian too.. Actually I've read this thread a few times but never dared to post. Today I feel so lonely that I decided to reply. Anyone wants to be chat buddies? We can talk so that we won't feel so alone and encourage each other in our struggles. Can add me: nodame211 at hotmail.my


----------



## fictionz

I'll keep coming here. 

Never give up, Malaysians.


----------



## fictionz

If interested, I can start a group, since I come back to this forum at some point or another. I want Malaysians not to think you are alone in this.


----------



## usernamealreadytaken

please create fb group for malaysian.. i really want to join:banana


----------



## fictionz

usernamealreadytaken said:


> please create fb group for malaysian.. i really want to join:banana


I wonder if anyone tried that before. Would you wanna start one? :b


----------



## Nas abd halim

Hello everyone. I'm from Kuala Lumpur. I have anxiety and panic attack. Plz I really need ur support and really need ur help. ;(

Kindly email me if u have any tips to control panic attack.

[email protected].


----------



## jim11

I hope you guys can be more active on SAS forum. There's a lot of interesting sections that you guys can participate.


----------



## yetz

Do you guys have a group? I've lurked here a while but this thread has been quite inactive.
Would be nice to have some local people to talk and relate to. I've been pretty awkward and avoidant for a long time but since I started working it's become even harder with less friends to hang out with. I pretty much just hole myself up at home when I'm not working.


----------



## jim11

yetz said:


> Do you guys have a group? I've lurked here a while but this thread has been quite inactive.
> Would be nice to have some local people to talk and relate to. I've been pretty awkward and avoidant for a long time but since I started working it's become even harder with less friends to hang out with. I pretty much just hole myself up at home when I'm not working.


Yes, pretty inactive. I'm not sure if there's any group. I'm always here but just not in this section.


----------



## zraktor

Hypothetically speaking, if I am not from Kuala Lumpur can I still join this group?


----------



## jim11

zraktor said:


> Hypothetically speaking, if I am not from Kuala Lumpur can I still join this group?


Yes, it doesn't matter, at least for me.


----------



## yetz

Huh, from the earlier posts I assumed some of you guys had gathered together and there was a Facebook group.
...Not that I use my Facebook account, I've always been hanging out on Skype.


----------



## icantsaymyname

i think its best to make a support group in watsapp... anyone wanna take the initiative?


----------



## paddy2810

Hi guys,

Creating a whatsapp group is a good idea. Unfortunately I do not know how to do it.

Come on guys, let's take a step forward!

As you guys know, social anxiety (generalized) isn't something that goes away easily. Some people never overcome it. Let's put in some effort and be among the people that do overcome it.

Look forward to more comments/suggestions from you guys.


----------



## yetz

So was any group made in the end? :u
The thread moves slow, but I'm assuming everybody probably prefers to share their contact in PM instead of here


----------



## icantsaymyname

hi, for privacy reason i dont wanna post my number here. just pm me ur number n name and i shall add u up in the group.

lets do it !


----------



## icantsaymyname

Ah anyway here. : zero one 1 1 two seven seven 58 four four.


----------



## yetz

Whoa, good thing I been refreshing the thread everyday :0
So there's been an established group already this whole time, huh?


----------



## paddy2810

Please add my number too - zero one two seven one nine two seven seven zero


----------



## CannibalsandKings

I hope I am not too late to this thread. Seems like there has not been any activity for a long time, can someone add me to the whatsapp group too ? I am from KL. Is anyone still in this thread ? Would love to see some response.


----------



## farouche

Hi Paddy,

I really appreciate your enthusiasm in trying to get a support group going. Has there been any progress since then?


----------



## farouche

It's amazing but this thread/ group has had 17,757 views, that means there are a LOT of people in KL/ Selangor looking for support... I'm really hoping we can get things going in here again. We really do need support here in Malaysia. Will check in here occasionally, at least to keep the ball rolling.. and hopefully.. one fine day.. who knows, we might actually get to meet up somewhere.. maybe at a mamak?? over some roti canai & teh tarik? well, one can dream..


----------



## farouche

*There's always hope*

Sometimes I feel like there is no treatment that can totally cure SA because for many people it has become so much of who they are. Like I have had it probably for almost all my life. But now I have just learned to lessen it and live and accept it, instead of hating myself for being me.



Cael said:


> not sure..don't think any treatment can cure me:cry


----------



## rafi1234

i made this support group for all of u 
Please join




http :// meetu. ps/c/3qpQc/zD39z/d

^^ pls put the above link together


----------



## rafi1234

do spread the word around if u knw anyoen with sad


----------



## Canres

May I know who is still active in this thread? I really need to talk to someone...I'm a Malaysian with SA


----------



## Nod

I suffer from SAD as well and would like to show my support and vice-versa, my contact no. is 016-3331320. Appreciate if I can be added to a support group if one exist.


----------



## Eddninefour

I'm looking for sad support group in Malaysia too but can't found one. I do hope anyone here can invite me to the group, I have suffered from sad about 3 years, my situation are getting worse. I do hope to find support from the group.


----------

